# 15 Of The Most Beautiful Cinemas Around The World



## Alex (22/1/15)

*15 Of The Most Beautiful Cinemas Around The World*
by  MadrugaRocket  · 7 hours ago
*#1 Olympia Theater, Greece*



*#2 Sci-fi Dine-in Theater, Disney’s Hollywood Studios*






*#3 Electric Cinema, Notting Hill*



*#4 The Paramount Theater, Oakland, California*



*#5 Orinda Theater, California*









*#6 Hot Tube Cinema, London*



*#9 Cinema City, Jerusalem, Israel*



*#8 Grauman’s Chinese Theater, Los Angeles*






*#9 The Fox Theater, Oakland*






*#10 Movie Theater In Paris*



*#11 Newport Ultra Cinema, Newport City*



*#12 The Crest Theater, Los Angeles*






*#13 Cinema City Santa Coloma, Barcelona, Spain*



*#14 The City Cinema, Rishon Lezion, Israel*



*#15 The Orange Cinema Club, Beijing*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Wow the *Olympia Theater, Greece*! now thats ......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (22/1/15)

Ridiculously awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Alex said:


> Ridiculously awesome



Thanks for completing my sentence as I couldn't find the words .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## whatalotigot (23/1/15)

totally going to Greece tomorrow. hopefully no arrests for public nudity

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (24/1/15)

Cavendish Prestige is not half bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------

